# Just fitted a Pioneer SPH-DA120, some questions



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Just had the above head unit. I know a few people have the same, so Im hoping you can help with a few questions. As far as looks go, its much better than the stock Audi head unit:










Anyway on to the questions:

1) Underneath the new facia (but above the fan controls) there is a little piece of plastic hanging down, I have trie to push this up and snap it into place with no luck. Would I need to remove the facia to do this or should I push harder?

2) Radio reception is weaker than the Audi head unit, taking a look behind I see the end of the blue cable is not connected to anything, should this be clipped on to something or is it meant to hang loose?:










3) Im struggling to find descriptions of all the settings and what they do. For example there is a setting for the head unit amp to be on or off. I am told that my non Bose TT still has an amp, but should the head unit setting also be on?

4) The fitter did not attach the retaining plates to the frame so the head unit can be pushed into the dash, I don't really want to go back, is it straightforward enough to do myself?

5) The connects 2 facia looks noticeably cheaper quality than the Audi one, with a rough feel to it. Is there a more OEM looking/feeling one out there I can get instead?

Thanks any help, bit of a brain dump I know, but these are all the things that have jumped out at me over the last couple of days.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Just been having another look behind the unit after reading online, tried clipping the blue cable from the aerial booster onto the cut blue wire labelled 'remote' which made no difference at all. Strangely however, when I unplug the signal booster from the main car aerial the radio signal doesn't disappear and carried on as normal? It does however lose signal if I also pull it out at the back of the head unit. Secondly I notice the main car aerial has 2 connectors on it, however the signal booster only has 1, leaving one of the connectors of the main aerial empty. Is this correct?

Also I tried attaching the retaining plates to the sides of the head unit but the flat screws provided don't seem to fit into any of the holes? Saying that I don't remember if these brackets and screws came with the head unit or whether they came with all the connects 2 stuff!


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm about to install the DA-120 just waiting on all the parts to arrive. I had a single and double Fakra Aerial connector delivered as part of my kit! I'd say you need to buy the double fakra cable.

I agree on the connects2 facia - It does look a bit cheap in the way it's finished. I'm going to spray mine Satin black, I've held a test piece against the other Audi plastic and the colour seems perfect. Will keep you updated


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, I'm about to install the DA-120 just waiting on all the parts to arrive. I had a single and double Fakra Aerial connector delivered as part of my kit! I'd say you need to buy the double fakra cable.
> 
> I agree on the connects2 facia - It does look a bit cheap in the way it's finished. I'm going to spray mine Satin black, I've held a test piece against the other Audi plastic and the colour seems perfect. Will keep you updated


Hi There,

I queried it with Connects 2 who advised I need CT27AA66 http://www.connects2.com/Product/ProductItem/CT27AA66 (twin fakra) rather than the supplied CT27AA14 (single). Its also worth mentioning that I had what looked like a twin fakra also included in the installation kit (not sure of the number) however the double connector had fins on both which doesn't fit. The CT27AA66 has a fin on one which matches up to what I can see behind the head unit. What does the connector on your twin fakra look like?

Aside from that Im happy with the head unit itself, but would really like to change the facia to a higher quality one.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Ironically depending on the year of your car a single farika may give better quality signal than a twin farika one.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

aquazi said:


> Ironically depending on the year of your car a single farika may give better quality signal than a twin farika one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I think the other aspect of this is that the blue wire was not hooked up to anything and was hanging loose behind the head unit. Its annoying to have to keep taking the head unit in and out as the slightest touch against the facia easily scratches it.

This is an image of what they have told me I need. I can't see the plug that goes into the back of the head unit which makes me think this has to plugged into the single Fakra cable, and then into the head unit??


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

That's surly the wrong cable... The lower right circle looks like a female version of the aerial which goes into the headunit... So you will either need an adaptor or a male version.

For the audi aerial you will need the twin as a single plug... Some come as 2 singles which dont fit stright.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## BenAudi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

Just trying to fit this unit to my 07 TT and having some problems.

Can anyone advise which connector I need as its obvious from the picture that this adapter does not fit?Many thanks.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

You need the connect2 or equivalent adaptor!

That will join the 2 together.

As you dont seem to have mfsw you could just splice the wires together.... But only if you know what you are doing...

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## BenAudi (Apr 23, 2015)

aquazi said:


> You need the connect2 or equivalent adaptor!
> 
> That will join the 2 together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response  I'm a huge novice with this so not really sure what to look for... :lol: you don't have a link at all?

Many thanks


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

aquazi said:


> That's surly the wrong cable... The lower right circle looks like a female version of the aerial which goes into the headunit... So you will either need an adaptor or a male version.
> 
> For the audi aerial you will need the twin as a single plug... Some come as 2 singles which dont fit stright.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


I queried this with Connects2 and you are right. They advised me incorrectly. THIS is the one I need:

https://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/connect ... aptor.html


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

BenAudi said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > You need the connect2 or equivalent adaptor!
> ...


If you dont have the facia or cage this would give you most you would need:

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/ctkau03 ... lation-kit

You will need the pioneer patch lead if you have steering wheel controls or Want them in the future... and the aerial adapter linked above.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## BenAudi (Apr 23, 2015)

aquazi said:


> BenAudi said:
> 
> 
> > aquazi said:
> ...


Hi,

I already have the fascia and cage, will this be correct?

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/ct53-au ... -interface


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

The plastic piece hanging down I assume you mean the piece was already there before the swap? its sort of scalloped if you get my drift, it doesnt clip in it just sits there once its in the right place


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

SnakeTT- Did you buy the new dual fakra Aeriel cable? Is the radio reception as good as the original CD player?

I have just taken my headunit out and I also need to buy the "Dual" connector as they sent me a "twin"

Thanks


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes it's arrived but not yet fitted as I barely ever listen to the radio. I'll report back and let you know, hopefully in the next couple of days.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Had reply off Dynamic Sounds - the company I bought the facia and cables from.. They say to fit the single Fakra cable as this works best...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Had reply off Dynamic Sounds - the company I bought the facia and cables from.. They say to fit the single Fakra cable as this works best...


Depending on the year i would agree.... Its trial and error which one to plug it into.... As one sounds much better than the other.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally got round to having another look at the aerial adapter issue. Connects 2 told me I needed CT27AA56:










But sent this one which is described as an 'all in one'......










A separate cable connects to the single green plug and from there to the aerial socket at the back of the head unit. As Halfrauds has originally fitted the head unit, I let them hook up the replacement adapter. The blue wires have to hook up to a 12v which he first tried using this blue wire:










....which resulted in no sound. So instead he connected it via the red wire as below:










This worked and the clarity of the reception was perfect. However upon driving home the radio sound started to fade away to almost static, and then fade back in again randomly. It has finally settled down to a very static reception which is worse that where I originally started. So after all of that Im no better off.

Im considering trying the single again, which is what he originally fitted but didn't hook up the blue wire which was left hanging. Can anyone advise exactly where the claw like clip at the end of the blue wire goes, with a picture if possible?










As you can tell from all of the above Im not familiar with hooking up head units, but a good old fashioned aerial shouldn't be this much hassle surely


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, I'm about to install the DA-120 just waiting on all the parts to arrive. I had a single and double Fakra Aerial connector delivered as part of my kit! I'd say you need to buy the double fakra cable.
> 
> I agree on the connects2 facia - It does look a bit cheap in the way it's finished. I'm going to spray mine Satin black.


Hi Craig, did you get around to spraying the facia?

Also what is your radio reception like using the single aerial adapter?


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Snake TT, I finished the install yesterday with reverse camera, very happy!

Im using the connects 2 single radio adapter as advised by dynamic sounds. I have connected the blue to the blue remote cable that turns on the Bose amp. I haven't drove the car but I have picked up all my local stations with perfect quality on my drive. The sound quality is much better with the Pioneer installed!!

Yeah I sprayed the facia satin black



Reverse camera


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi Snake TT, I finished the install yesterday with reverse camera, very happy!
> 
> Im using the connects 2 single radio adapter as advised by dynamic sounds. I have connected the blue to the blue remote cable that turns on the Bose amp. I haven't drove the car but I have picked up all my local stations with perfect quality on my drive. The sound quality is much better with the Pioneer installed!!
> 
> ...


Looks excellent, can you advise what product you used to spray the facia, as it looks so much better.

Also can you advise where the blue wire from the aerial adapter connected to?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a bit of spare time this morning so decided to try one more configuration.

This time I used the original single Fakra aerial adapter (which Halfrauds originally used but didn't connect the blue wire). Only this time I connected it to the blue 'remote' wire at the back of the head unit as per below:










All was good initially but then the speakers started cutting in and out so I have disconnected the blue wire again. Im wondering why Im putting so much time into this when I hardly ever listen to the radio :roll:

Think I'll leave it as it is (blue wire disconnected, weak FM) unless anyone has the definitive answer?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The blue wire from the silver tube of the adaptor needs to be connected to a12v feed that is live when the HU is switched on. The easiest way of doing that is to connect it to the blue "remote" wire from the HU. The purpose of the blue wire is to provide the phantom 12v supply along the aerial lead to the aerial amplifier in the hatch lid above the glass. Not having it connected is why the FM signal volume is low - the aerial signal is not being amplified.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I connected my Aeriel to the blue "System Remote" cable, this provides 12v to the Aeriel when the pioneer is turned on.

It looks like you have done this in your photo?

I used plastic primer on the facia and used "Hammerite Satin Black" paint. Very good match to the other black trim around the car.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Craig_09 said:


> I connected my Aeriel to the blue "System Remote" cable, this provides 12v to the Aeriel when the pioneer is turned on.
> 
> It looks like you have done this in your photo?
> 
> I used plastic primer on the facia and used "Hammerite Satin Black" paint. Very good match to the other black trim around the car.


Thanks for the paint info, will do the same to mine when I get a chance. As for the blue cable, yes connected it up to the blue wire with a 'remote' tag on it and it sounded great initially but then the sound began cutting in and out. Someone said that it takes power away from the blue feed which causes the speakers to drop out. Who knows. All I know is Ive seen more of the back of the head unit than the front so far


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Strange that, leave the blue remote connected to ur Amp and connect the Aeriel blue cable to the Red cable on the connects 2 harness. The red is only 12v when the ignition is on so perfect.
As the red cable is on a bullet type connector, peel back the protective sheath and wrap your blue Aeriel cable around the joint to make sure it works... U can touch it on there and should hear your radio reception become clear.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Craig_09 said:


> Strange that, leave the blue remote connected to ur Amp and connect the Aeriel blue cable to the Red cable on the connects 2 harness. The red is only 12v when the ignition is on so perfect.
> As the red cable is on a bullet type connector, peel back the protective sheath and wrap your blue Aeriel cable around the joint to make sure it works... U can touch it on there and should hear your radio reception become clear.


Good idea, Ill give it a shot and let you know how I got on. Sounds like it should do the trick though.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There should be no problem with feeding both the remote switching voltage and the aerial adaptor from the Pioneer blue cable as both make low current demands. My Pioneer install is wired in that way with no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2016)

Fitting the Pioneer SPH-DA120, candid reversing camera, using the connects 2 kit and its multi lead tomorrow to my TTR. Is there any fast track tips to a smooth install you'd recommend from your experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Few tips...

Use the Brown "BC IN" RCA connection for you reverse camera - I was trying to use the yellow video in which does not activate when reverse is selected.
You have to turn the back up camera "ON" in the settings.

At the rear of the car in the Candid loom I connected the blue cable to the blue and black cable of the Audi Reverse 12v feed. I done this in the Right side of the car behind the rear light (Plenty of room here). 
I connected the black to the earth terminal bolt in the bootlid, not far away from the camera.
At the front of the loom I connected Red on the candid loom to Red on the pioneer loom (ignition live). Black to Black (Ground). Blue to the reverse trigger cable.



I run all cables down the side of the centre console, under the back seat following the Audi loom to the boot. I then came up under the C pillar through to the boot through the rubber Cable tubing with the least amount of cables (Wrapped them in Insulation tape and used WD40 (Top Tip) and makes the job easy!

I used Audi style Cloth tape to create a loom and cabled tied every cable to Audis.. Looks very oem!


Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Please add your review of the headunit to this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1369753

It'd be helpful for other members to know what's good out there currently.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2016)

Just want to say Thanks guys! Especially ReTTRO fit for the camera recommendation and Craig_09 for the fitting advice.

Just fitted the Pioneer SPH-DA120 with the Candid reversing camera using the connects2 fitting kit and it works perfect!
Connect via Bluetooth, USB, HDMI, or lightening cable for CarPlay.
All steering wheel controls work as they should.

The reversing camera works excellent and in sync with the parking sensors ideal for the roadster!
seriously the best £420 I've spent. The pioneer sound is excellent when compared to the Symphony unit it replaced, in fact it makes you realise how good the factory speakers and amp are!


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Excellent glad it went smoothly for you! It looks and sounds so much better than standard and the reverse camera is 8)

Have you got the iPhone Lightning HDMI adapter? When I connect mine to USB1 I can use app radio but not switch to Apple CarPlay.. USB not supported comes up.

How is yours connected?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm not using the HDMI input. Just ensure the standard Apple sub lightening lead is in USB1 and CarPlay works a treat.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah I'm using USB1 for CarPlay and working perfect..

I thought you could connect the apple HDMI connector onto USB1 and have the ability to switch between CarPlay and Appradio.. This is not the case, you have to use USB 2 for Appradio which is a bad idea from Pioneer as you then need 2different iPhone cables. - 1 for CarPlay, 1 for Appradio


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Craig_09 said:


> Yeah I'm using USB1 for CarPlay and working perfect..
> 
> I thought you could connect the apple HDMI connector onto USB1 and have the ability to switch between CarPlay and Appradio.. This is not the case, you have to use USB 2 for Appradio which is a bad idea from Pioneer as you then need 2different iPhone cables. - 1 for CarPlay, 1 for Appradio


You need to do use USB1 and the HDMI socket and the Apple Lighting Digital AV connect to use AppRadio fully.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cage911 said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm using USB1 for CarPlay and working perfect..
> ...


I've got the genuine Apple lightning digital connector and when connected to USB1 CarPlay will not work.. If I disconnect the AV connector it works.. Have you got CarPlay and Appradio working odd one cable on usb1?


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Craig_09 said:


> Cage911 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig_09 said:
> ...


You can cannot have AppRadio and CarPlay running at the same time. You have going into Smartphone settings and select which function you want to use. If you using AppRadio, you also need to ensure you have downloaded the Pioneer AppRadio app on your phone. I would recommend the EC Touch app which gives you access to Soundcloud, YouTube, etc via AppRadio.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I think the point craig is making is more that carplay wont work with the apple digital av and hdmi connected... So had to unplug the digital av and use the lightning lead only.

I have the same issue on my F60... But then i tend to use app radio all the time... And if i want to use carplay i can easily use the other usb socket as i have them both extended.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

aquazi said:


> I think the point craig is making is more that carplay wont work with the apple digital av and hdmi connected... So had to unplug the digital av and use the lightning lead only.
> 
> I have the same issue on my F60... But then i tend to use app radio all the time... And if i want to use carplay i can easily use the other usb socket as i have them both extended.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Yeah as Aquazi said with the Digital AV cable connected it doesn't matter what setting there Pioneer is on CarPlay will not work through this cable, it has to be on a lightning cable only. This is the biggest problem with he unit for me. I don't expect to have to change any settings and cables just to switch functions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2016)

Ahh to be fair I only use CarPlay, Bluetooth or sub for music etc. Not tried the app radio side of it yet.
I take it you use that for navmii


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi Snake TT, I finished the install yesterday with reverse camera, very happy!
> 
> Im using the connects 2 single radio adapter as advised by dynamic sounds. I have connected the blue to the blue remote cable that turns on the Bose amp. I haven't drove the car but I have picked up all my local stations with perfect quality on my drive. The sound quality is much better with the Pioneer installed!!
> 
> ...


Hi Craig,

Wondered if you can shed some light on my problem.
I have installed the DAB130 Pioneer radio into my MK2 8J TTS with the connect 2 kit and everything is wired up.
Upon turning on the headunit there is no sound coming out of the speakers at all. The volume on the steering wheel and the headunit display show the volume is going up or down so is working. The headunit shows the station or song thats playing but no sound.

Is there something I'm missing or need to do to get the sound to work?
Someone has mentioned about tapping into the red cable on the connect 2 loom and puting it to an ignition source to make the sound work. Is this the case?

Im baffled what to do as i feel everything is connected correctly as it should be. :?

Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

What reversing camera have you used with this and any photo of exterior location?

I had a pioneer camera before and quality was good I thought on a different car


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

I know this post is a few years old now, but I've just bought the DA120 headunit and wondered what the options are for a reversing camera?


----------

